# What Is This New HEC Entry Test For Pre-Med Students?



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

I know I ask lots of questions but I have no one else to consult + I think others will benefit too. Anyway, I just came across the attached picture. What's this entry test for and anyone have any clue whether this is necessary or which unis accept this or require this?


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Omg thank you for asking this question! This thing was bugging me from few days ! I have seen this on a news channel as well , and according to the news channel they said that Nts has been ban amd now all the mcats and ecats are going to be conducted by HEC.
I spoke to one of my uncle who is a lecturer in one of the medical uni in lahore and he said that it is not confirmed yet but there are chances . If anyone knows more about it please let everyone else know as well .

- - - Updated - - -

Oh I just found a list of unis that will require HEC's test . i think HEC's test is mandatory only for the listed universities 

here is the link 

http://hec.gov.pk/english/HECAnnouncements/Documents/HAT/Private-Public-Universities-ETC.pdf


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

adenosine said:


> I know I ask lots of questions but I have no one else to consult + I think others will benefit too. Anyway, I just came across the attached picture. What's this entry test for and anyone have any clue whether this is necessary or which unis accept this or require this?


 saw this for the first time. Where did you find this?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

I was googling around for NUMS entry test schedule when you mentioned it in the CMH thread mdaiem as for some reason the one on the NUMS site wasn't opening at that time, so I figured some fb pages must have shared it, and I did find it on one of those countless pages titled along the lines of NUMS Entry Test, and on one of those pages, I saw THIS HEC Entry Test picture too. Furthermore, I'm added into a random group chat on whatsapp of some academy that also shared this. However, in the comments section of the fb post as well as the group chat they DID mention the pdf file Zareena_jan highlighted so I think it's only for those unis.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Wait, so is NTS banned? Cause ill be giving the NTS test which is for all of the Federal medical colleges and I'm soo confused. If they are banned then who will be conducting the test?
Lol soo much confusion


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

I think this HEC test isn't for the medical colleges and unis


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

From what I've gathered, both this test and NTS are operating but for different universities. See the pdf that Zareena_jan linked and the medical colleges included therein. If you want to apply to them, which I don't think any of us are aiming for, then you'll have to take the HEC HAT UG-M (undergrad, pre-med) test. Otherwise for NUMS/CMH/Army Medical etc. it's going to be the NTS test. For other colleges it's the UHS MCAT alone. For Shifa they have their own NTS test. And so on.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Ok guys so here is the thing! I have appeared last year in the mcat as wellgot into some universities but had to come back to uae due to hostel issues.. last year after i was done with all my mcats there was this announcement by PMDC that all tests especially the one that were conducted in sindh, are going to be cancelled now and they are going to conduct all MCATS again under HEC or PmDC . But later on as everybody tried to protest against this decision so then pmdc decided that they will put aside this issue for 2016 only. Last year i have heard they said that there are going to be some changes and new rules will be implemented. The worst part about Pakistani institutions and PmDC is that they dont have proper planning system! They enforce everything at last stage and create panic among students! Its stupid and disturbing! Lets hope they dont repeat same thing this year!


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Zareena_jan said:


> Ok guys so here is the thing! I have appeared last year in the mcat as wellgot into some universities but had to come back to uae due to hostel issues.. last year after i was done with all my mcats there was this announcement by PMDC that all tests especially the one that were conducted in sindh, are going to be cancelled now and they are going to conduct all MCATS again under HEC or PmDC . But later on as everybody tried to protest against this decision so then pmdc decided that they will put aside this issue for 2016 only. Last year i have heard they said that there are going to be some changes and new rules will be implemented. The worst part about Pakistani institutions and PmDC is that they dont have proper planning system! They enforce everything at last stage and create panic among students! Its stupid and disturbing! Lets hope they dont repeat same thing this year!


100% agree with you statement about them leaving everything to the last minute and creating panic


----------



## Seagram (Jul 2, 2017)

Y'all the folks calling the shots need to pull it together.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Wich Nts test are you appearing in ? The one thats conducted by UHS or the normal NtS test thats conducted almost every month? or the bahria one? Or the DOW one ? Etc lol there are so many tests conducted by nts &#55357;&#56834;In which one are you appearing?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm appearing for the AKU Aptitude Test this 9th July, the NTS NUMS Entry Test for CMH, probably the NTS Shifa Entry Test which will be in October, and the UHS MCAT for all colleges in general. What about you?


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

I want to appear for UHs mcat but I am not sure if they will let me appear or not due to my sindh domicile! Other than that ill appear for Shifa'entry test , Bahria university of mecial and dental college which will be in october as well , DOW's mcat which ill submit in (liaquat national medical college , riphah international medical college , and foundation university) . Btw where are you preparing your test from? Are you going to an academy or on your own!?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Well for me, I'm appearing in the Shifa entry test, Nums entry test and probably the Mcat. I've done the SAT2, just waiting for the results for that so I can apply on the overseas seat pretty much everywhere 
Also isn't the Shifa entry test the same for all the Federal medical colleges? or are they all different?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Ohh yeah that's something you're going to have to find out cause I just saw the UHS MCAT schedule and information booklet pdf files etc. and there doesn't seem to be any mention of whether Sindh domicile students can apply or not. Anyway, yeah Bahria Uni seems interesting too I just never gave it much thought, but I might consider it as a backup plan. Not into Sindh unis except AKU if I get in that is. I'm preparing currently on my own, and my main emphasis is the UHS MCAT Syllabus since that is the most important for me at the moment. I think if I prepare well for it the Shifa/NUMS/potential Bahria tests will become easier too. So preparing from Punjab Board books at the moment.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

I have had a hard time last year. As i lived in uae and all my relatives are from karachi and none of them is in medical field . So everyone told me that i can only apply in sindh with sindh domicile, and the most disturbing part for me was when i went to karachi last year and joine an acadmey they told me to study from sindh board and at that time i had only 2 months, although the books werent that different from federal ones(which i have my final exams from) but yet it was confusing. So this year i am only preparing from sindh board ajd not going to academy at all . I'll come to pak a day or two days before test ! But i am praying that this year they dont create any panick among students! Lets hope for the best and yes the unis in sindh arent of good level when can mpwred to punjab except for 3-4 unis like AKU, DoW, Bahria ,and liaquat national and liaquat medical in jamshoro !

- - - Updated - - -

Hariskhan123 as far as i know most of the federal colleges accept te UHs test not the shifa one! And Uhs one is on 20 august! I am not sure but you should check nfirm it with someone else before its late!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Ohh yeah I too am in a similar situation in that regard. No person in my family is into medicine so no one to give proper advice. No friends who genuinely would want to help me since all of them aren't really "friends" in the first place, if you get what I mean lol. Yes it's good to use books on your own I'm doing the same, hopefully our efforts will pay off. Just don't take any stress. People end up with suicidal urges and God knows what else. IA you'll get in one of the better unis.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Zareena_jan, I thought the MCAT was for all the medical colleges under UHS? and NTS entry test was for all the federal medical colleges excluding WAH and AMC since they are under NUMS? Yea ill phone UHS and ask them

I myself am using the books. I live in Europe so there is no way I can get to the academies in Pakistan, and also I don't think ill be able to adjust soo quickly to a new environment and at the same time study. Inshallah we will all get into great Unis as long as we keep on working hard


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

Oh I really didnt know that! Calling them wont help becuase they dont receive phone they will leave you on hold for forever. Btw thanks for letting me know that federal universities needs the general NTS test 

- - - Updated - - -

Goodluck everyone! I hope our hard pays off :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

Has anyone applied to the hec test?. The test for medical students is on 6th August and I still haven't received my admit card which was supposed to be sent home.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Everything is same as last year except for the Federal test, which will be conducted by HEC and is not yet announced. This HEC test, taking place on 6th august, does not include MBBS. (As far as I know) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

the second HEC test registration are open, i have noticed they have included foundation university islamabad so will fauji foundation accept this too?


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

cursinglion said:


> the second HEC test registration are open, i have noticed they have included foundation university islamabad so will fauji foundation accept this too?


They haven't included Foundation University. Check again. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

http://hec.gov.pk/english/HECAnnouncements/Documents/HAT/Private-Public-Universities-ETC.pdf
page 3, number 11


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

cursinglion said:


> http://hec.gov.pk/english/HECAnnouncements/Documents/HAT/Private-Public-Universities-ETC.pdf
> page 3, number 11


This list is for the first test, which wasn't for MBBS/BDS. The test taking place on 23rd September is for MBBS/BDS and it includes only 5 Medical Colleges;
FMDC, IMDC, HBS, Rawal institute of Health Sciences, and Yusra.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

thank you bro


----------

